

Recursion best practices - Carpe diem (Felix's blog) - dryman
http://www.idryman.org/blog/2012/04/14/recursion-best-practices/
There are not much design patterns on functional programming. I hope these guidelines can be a start
======
mooism2
A better style for the (Haskell) "return a list of fibonacci numbers" example
would be

    
    
      better_fibs 0 f1 f2 = []
      better_fibs n f1 f2 = f1 : better_fibs (n-1) f2 (f1+f2)
    

as this generates the list lazily.

